# Drip System irrigation design



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I am planning to do drip irrigation for rose and flower plants about 30 drops.
Like to figure out system pressure needed and recommended length of pipe.

Is there any software available that will do this calculation?
Or any other suggestions.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I saw this online. It looks like it's downloadable in app form.

Drip Irrigation Design Software


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks pennstater2005
I checked the software , I think this will work

I started using this, putting some inputs now.


----------



## orchidlover (Jun 25, 2018)

jack01 said:


> Thanks pennstater2005
> I checked the software , I think this will work
> 
> I started using this, putting some inputs now.


hi, would you please share to us how to use this software? and is it free and easy to use?
i am about to do drip irrigation for my flower plants too.

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The link is three post above. Click on the green text.


----------

